# Introduction to IT/Network?



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

So this is my co-op term for school and i find myself with quite a bit of spare time.
so i thought i would take up a class or aim for some kind of certificate based on IT and/or Networking. which i would imagine is kind of the same thing.
i am however, a little lost on how to start. ive tried googling the topic and what not but i find so many websites or online content are rather convoluted and kind of jump in from a place where the author feels that i should be, which is usually not the place for me. to be honest, i am kind of lost on even the definition of "information technology"
i was wondering if anyone knew of some kind of online course (free or affordable if at all possible,) that will cover the basics of IT and networks so I know where i want to specialize in to.
any insight is much appreciated!
thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Networking is complex. What category in IT Field are you interested in?
Please check this out and let us know what do you want.

Also, I am moving this to Certification & Career Forum. You'll get more feedback over there.


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

ahh sorry i didnt see that. i look at it now and i realize how wrong of a place i posted it the first time.
i have always been very very interested in network security and installing networks such as local networks and VPNs and what not. i ahve experience in using computers and coding/scripting and setting up very small networks for myself but i always wanted to be able to understand how to set up a local network in say a big business/firm. it seems like i should be either looking in to something like the CCNA. 
the only issue i have with that is that i dont want my knowledge to be strictly catered to a brand name. is the name of the course misleading me a bit??


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Seems to be that you're not decided yet. You will need to focus in one area first, then when you're comfortable in this profession, then you may move on to the next level, in your case Network Security. :grin:

I am a Network/System Admin. Basically, you have to know Hdwe, O/S's - Client & Servers, Network Security also. From the link that I gave you this and this one will be best to study and start with, then move on to Network Security.

You'll get a lot more feedback for sure.


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi jasonlee, hope you dont mind me hijacking your post but I am in a similar position - bit of a noob but want to have a career in IT but don't really know what route to go down - there is so much info!!

2xg - are there any courses you would recommend as an general starting point which you could then then use to springboard into any speciality upon completetion? Without having much IT knowledge its hard to know what area I want work in.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi A+ then CCNA CompTIA A+ Certification
CCNA - Career Certifications & Paths - Cisco Systems


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Tannyrank - What field/category are you interested in?


Tannyrank said:


> Hi jasonlee, hope you dont mind me hijacking your post but I am in a similar position - bit of a noob but want to have a career in IT but don't really know what route to go down - there is so much info!!
> 
> 2xg - are there any courses you would recommend as an general starting point which you could then then use to springboard into any speciality upon completetion? Without having much IT knowledge its hard to know what area I want work in.


Thanks for chiming in Joe, I was just moving this Thread. :grin:


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

Im not too sure, I really enjoy problem solving and figuring stuff out but if I'm doing something as a career then I need variety from day to day. I honestly don't know enough about IT to say which catagory i'd exactly like to be in.

I think either software development or network admin/security.

Certificate wise, is CompTIA A+ pretty much a good starting point for whichever field i decided to move into? That's the impression I'm getting from my research and obviously you guys have mentioned it too.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

joeten said:


> Hi A+ then CCNA CompTIA A+ Certification
> CCNA - Career Certifications & Paths - Cisco Systems


I would disagree with this should be A+ the network+ the CCNA is for people who already manage and support cisco equipment. No IT manager in their right mind would hire someone to support their cisco kit without any experience regardless of wether they have the ccna or not.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

When I started off with my job, I only took A+ then MCSE at that time, a few years ago. As time goes by and by project basis, I learned more stuff like ERP Systems, Blackberry Server, Exchange.... :grin:

My last training was Exchange 2010 Server (Apr 2011) bec. I needed to implement this to work.

btw....I highly recommend Exchange Server training, it's quite in demand.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

2xg said:


> When I started off with my job, I only took A+ then MCSE at that time, a few years ago. :grin:
> 
> My last training was Exchange 2010 Server (Apr 2011) bec. I needed to implement this to work.
> 
> btw....I highly recommend Exchange Server training, it's quite in demand.


when did you do the mcse and what was your experience level at the time?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Well thats my point certs like MCSE and CCNA are fore experienced people like yourself they can be harmful to someone who does not have the experience.


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

so green bruce lee are you saying that A+ and NETWORk+ are a pretty safe place to start for a beginner unsure of where they want to end up?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Tannyrank said:


> so green bruce lee are you saying that A+ and NETWORk+ are a pretty safe place to start for a beginner unsure of where they want to end up?


Yes these are the certs to get wether you know what you want to do or not because they require no experience and will teach you the basic fundamentals of hardware,operating systems and networking.


----------



## Tannyrank (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok thanks.


----------



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

haha tannyrank i dont mind at all. infact i think you may have just rephrased my question better for me
i think i will start with the links 2xg has provided and the A+ and the network +
thanks guys!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi GbL your correct my bad,I will put it down to getting late in the evening


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

joeten said:


> Hi GbL your correct my bad,I will put it down to getting late in the evening


No problem actually Cisco don't actually state that you should experience to do the CCNA but it's generally regarded by industry experts as a cert for people who already work with CISCO kit.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice of them to be transparent


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

joeten said:


> Nice of them to be transparent


I know its kind of like when the A+ exam have 1 mandatory and 3 optional exams and people didn't realise that each of the mandatory ones where aimed at a specific job such as IT tech or desktop tecnician.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I remember that being explained in the books


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

joeten said:


> I remember that being explained in the books


yeah, most people took the IT tech route probably because its the most widley recognised job.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well it does cover a bit of everything so a reasonable starting point


----------



## Shelley Watson (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Jasonlee

I think going for an online course is the best way to utilize your spare time. It seems that you are very much interested in the field of IT. So you can also take it as your career. Instead of just going for a certification course, I would suggest to get an online degree certification in the IT field. There are many good colleges offering quality education in computer technician, online. So by the time you'll finish your schooling, you can complete an associate degree or bachelor's degree also. These colleges are providing scholarships and financial aids for the students, so you need not worry about the cost of studies also. Computer Technician : Computer Technician Financial Aid and Scholarships


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I would disagree with online courses or schools because most of those places will set you up for a string of certifications most of which you shouldn't be going for and they will charge you a lot of money. I have never taken any training for certs I just bought some books and studied and practiced.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are plenty of good places in the normal mainstream to go to who won't do more than what you ask for, and you will get hands on to do which is invaluable


----------

